# Router Mortiser Homemade



## Paulo Queirós (Sep 8, 2017)

Router Mortiser Homemade
I built this horizontal router and I think it will be a very useful machine to make mortises and tenons.
There are 4 construction videos. I leave here the link of the last one for those who want to watch:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Great job on the video. The machine is very impressive. Do you have plans for this?


----------



## Paulo Queirós (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you.
Yes. Follow the link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/534165996/horizontal-router-mortiser?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------

